

Ebay and Paypal users face 'huge' tax crackdown - 001sky
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/personalfinance/tax/11762074/Ebay-and-Paypal-users-face-huge-tax-crackdown.html

======
ironsides
I was just thinking about this the other day when reviewing my amazon receipt.
Amzn doesn't have facilities in my state so we don't have to pay the tax.
Using the huge troves of AMZN data and the state/fed's track record to request
& receive private data - it wouldn't be too difficult for the states here to
do something similar. With the ever increasing national deficit & states
increasing appetites for tax revenues...

Could this be coming soon to America?

